# I hate teenage love.



## Tears_Of_Blood (Nov 3, 2005)

Okay everyone, this has been bitting me forever! This iswhat happened. I go to highschool. grade 9, i really reallly really like this boy. He liked me too. Everyone was telling me he liked me, telling me he was going to ask me out and everything. He complimented me, and made me feel special. Told me i was perfect, that im beautiful, and that he loves everything about me, etc. I was hooked. I was bananas for him. Then, Maybe 3 weeks later, he doesn't like me. I've been heartbroken ever since. We've kissed twice. One time, i was doing a fishy face, then he was and then we just kissed somehow!. But they were pecks. Meaningless to him, but they mattered to me. And the second time was last week actually, we went to the mall and he was touching my lips, saying they were so squishy, and i said he lips were purple and slobbery. Then he made a kissy face, i did too. We eventually kissed then again! It's so weird. Somedays it seems like he likes me, other days it seems like he hates me. I asked him, but he wouldn't tell me. He said "This probably sounds harsh to you, but it makes perfect sense to me" . I dont know whether to move on or not! I cant believe i actually thought i had a chance with this guy. A bunch of girls like him. But, it hurts to know that he did, and then just suddenly stopped. How i knew he didn't like me? His friend told me. He also told me that he was going to tell me himself, but he stalled for a couple of days. So i felt and looked like a idiot, thinking he still liked me, giving him hugs. Stupid. I cant seem to get over him. It's only been 2 months of highschool, and already im nuts!


----------



## ewunia2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Good advices!!!!!!!!!!He is not worth of you


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Nov 4, 2005)

Now of this was me while I was in school I would have knocked the guy out, but now a days you can not do that. I think the more you ignore him the more he will notice that he is not good enough for you. There are so many guys out there for you honey. Don't let one guy consume your life.


----------



## redrocks (Nov 4, 2005)

I agree with the posters above. You don't need him.

I know you don't want to hear it (I know I didn't when I was your age) but he's not worth it. You are so young and so is he. Boys at that age are just, um, well, dumb! :icon_roll

Hang in there. High School will get better!


----------



## Tears_Of_Blood (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks alot. It hurts so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. And today i was just told that he likes this girl in grade 8 named Stephanie. He visits her everyday after school. She has a boyfriend. But last time i met her, she was OBSESSED with him. So she'll probably dump her boyfriend, then go to *him* :icon_roll But, she goes to a different school, it'll be hard. Maybe they wont last. I dont know. But me and him were great friends, until this happened. Now we dont talk as much.


----------



## ewunia2 (Nov 8, 2005)

hey , how are U??? I hope so good???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anya1976 (Nov 13, 2005)

guys MY age are dumb.... it never gets any easier lol dating sucks no matter what age.

but i have to say he knows u are into him and he likes it that's why he kept stringing u along. if u are "over" him and dont act all sad sometimes they come back cus they see that you are over them.


----------



## anne7 (Nov 13, 2005)

To quote Cher from Clueless..."Searching for a guy in high school is as useless as searching for meaning in a Pauly Shore movie":icon_chee


----------



## Marisol (Nov 13, 2005)

LMAO! I can't believe that you remembered that quote.


----------



## anne7 (Nov 13, 2005)

Haha, Clueless is one of my favorite girl movies, Me and my sister watch it all the time! :icon_chee


----------



## Anya1976 (Nov 13, 2005)

that's so true. ( i love that movie)


----------



## Fran91 (Nov 13, 2005)

Heyy I am sorry to hear that about what happen but I know how you feel....I am in 9th grade to and probably going trough what your going trough. Boys are stupid and not worth crying (says everyone) but sometimes you really like someone a lot and really like that and it dosent matter how many times they hurt you, you will always like them. That was pretty messed up what he did to you that wasent right, he liked you at frist and then when he stopped liking you he should of told you instead of you hearing it from his friends. Dont worry tho because you will deffintely find someone better I mean your only in 9th grade I try to remind myself that everythime i cry over a boy lol well I hope you feel better ttyl


----------



## Tears_Of_Blood (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks alot everybody! I just realized, he is such a as*****, why am i so bummed out over this guy?! He likes a new girl like everyweek. Okay maybe not every week. But he cant make up his mind. He already likes a new girl, in grade 10. They are ALWAYS together. And im pretty sure he likes her, and she likes him back . We went to the movies last friday, he talked about her alot. Infront of my face. So all i know about her is that, she smokes, takes pictures of herself makeing out with this other chick, and got high and fell into a ditch :icon_eek: Odd. But i have seen her before, she is VERY pretty. He always ditches me for her during lunch. He's a butt face poo head!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We dont talk anymore. I do still want to be his friend. But .....i dont think that's going to happen. Im getting over him, slowly. Thanks everybody!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## karrieann (Nov 15, 2005)

He is a butt face poo head! :icon_lol:

I love that!

Hang in there sweets.


----------



## FairyRave (Dec 21, 2005)

Teenage guys are just so so immature and stupid. First of all it takes a lot longer for guys to mature than girls. And I remember when I was that age I was always going crazy over guys that seemed to like me one day and then not the next. Teenage guys are confused a lot of the times. Trust me you might be sad at first but in the end you will be glad you forgot about him. Just be patient and better and more mature guys will come along. Sometimes it helps to go out with guys that are a few years older than you. At your age your parents might not allow that though. For example I'm 19 almost 20 and a sophomore in college. All year I had been dating guys that were my age and I got heartbroken many times because they were all so immature. Now I have a boyfriend that I have been with for three months now. He is 25 and a lot more mature and he is a man instead of a boy. So at your age I think it's a good idea to kind of date around and find out exactly what you want in a boyfriend before you get into any sort of relationship. I hope that none of this confused you and that it helped you out at least a little bit.


----------



## Tears_Of_Blood (Dec 24, 2005)

Well, it's been a while since that whole little "thing" of ours. I dont even know if it should be considered a thing. But, he turned into a as*****, that's for one thing. We dont even talk anymore. At all. I think im starting to like someone else....bad thing is.....it's my bestfriends boyfriend; he's a friend of the other guy i was telling you about. He was stupid also though, he said he liked me alot, and that he loved me, then like 1 week later he asked out my bestfriend. But Mickey( one of his friends ) said he gave up on me because _____(guy i told you about) got into the picture. I dont know, i just wish we coould all be friends again. And none of this love crap ever happened. Maybe i should become asexual. I'll become a lone ranger. Im sorry if i confused everyone (which im sure i did because i didn't use any of their names) .But thanks for your concern, help and support. Have a merry christmas!


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 24, 2005)

Aint that the truth,guys are dumb at all ages,lol

High school will get better,just enjoy it while your there,and boys will come and go so dont feel bad about yourself,he prob dosent know if hes comig or going


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 24, 2005)

LMAO!:clap


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 24, 2005)

Oh my gosh! Great minds think alike, I use that line all the time! I used to say, "I will just become an amoeba and be asexual." (the little ocean creatures that reproduce by splitting in half). My friends started saying it too, when they got mad at guys. I was saying this in college, so I was like 21 and trust me it doesnt change! lol. Anyways, I am 28 now, I was shy and geeky and went to a small school, and didnt date until high school was over. I was overwhelmed in college, guy were everywhere asking me out. I wish I knew now what I didnt know in 9th grade. I used to cry myself to sleep over guys that didnt know I was alive. A lot of girls get boy obsessed around that age. It really gets better. There isnt a lot of point in dating young anyways, it rarely lasts. And guys dont know what they want. I am still confused at my age, ha. But guys arent as immature as then. Please enjoy your youth, your crushes, dont take it seriously, it doesnt matter how old you are when you get your first boyfriend. It isnt as important as it may seem now. Crushes can be fun, it made me want to look cute when I went to school, and yeah it hurt when they asked out the head cheerleader or whatever, but that is growing up.


----------



## Estrelinha (Dec 28, 2005)

Someone else will come, and you'll forget all about him  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeah, I agree with everyone else, that guys are immature, no matter what their age is. You're in high school, that seem just like yesterday for me, I'm 22 now. See how fast time fly. Trust me, the wounds will heal and you will forget all about him. Just focus on school and enjoy your youth while it last.

I met my husband in high school and we are still together, but trust me, at times it was rocky because honestly, I do have regrets, I do wished that I did things differently in my life. But, since I can't rewind the hand of time, I just have to live in the present and deal with whatever comes my way, because what you do today will affect your tomorrow, for good or for bad. High School might seem like forever right now, but it's over so fast.............trust me on that.

So, don't get tied down over a boy, they will come and they will go....that is something that you will come to know. That guy sounds like a jerk and if he's going to say what he wants, regardless, if it hurts your feelings or not, then he doens't sound like a friend at all. Just move on, but if you still want to have a b.f., don't give them your heart, just have fun because by giving someone your heart, so young, it will only cause you pain. And, I know from experience. Just don't be so naive, and settle for anything....that's how a guy treat you like a door mat and walk all over you, using and abusing your heart.


----------

